# Southern Tuscany/Umbrian boarder



## cgk (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm a Brit, newly moved in, San Casciano dei Bagni. Would be nice to meet others in the area.
Let me know,
Chris


----------



## bahamut (May 28, 2009)

cgk said:


> I'm a Brit, newly moved in, San Casciano dei Bagni. Would be nice to meet others in the area.
> Let me know,
> Chris


Not of the zone, just want to congrat with you for the wonderful place you've chosen. Amazing food, landscapes and not far from bigger cities. :clap2:


----------



## cgk (Jun 4, 2009)

bahamut said:


> Not of the zone, just want to congrat with you for the wonderful place you've chosen. Amazing food, landscapes and not far from bigger cities. :clap2:


Thank you - yes, feel very lucky to be here!


----------

